# Which Demolition Hammer do you perfer?



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> How is a 90lb jackhammer too big?:blink: Am I missing something?


Because the OP is only 3' 9", he cant reach the handles.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You will be at it all week with a 20# SDS MAX hammer. Thoes little guys are good for eye-level work or busting up tiles, when it comes to hammering up solid concrete like that you need a serious breaker.

The Bosch Jack would do pretty well, as would the Hilti 905. But they are a little heavy for doing overhead or hip-level breaking.

For serious demo I've found all electric ones suck in comparison to air, but they are really convinient for small jobs.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

not to mention he was lokking to BUY something for around a grand. I think this is a job that will make him feel better abouit buying the breaker.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

ya, check www.cpobosch.com for deals on a brute breaker. You might get a deal and an extra bonus too.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I've rented one of these enough to consider buying one. I use it to demo out existing concrete patios so I can install a paver. Works great.

http://products.wackerneuson.com/we...ay?storeId=10051&partNumber=0008993&langId=-1

It's a Wacker BH 24. Gasoline operated. No electricity, no air, really not that heavy.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok ok guys I know where everyone is coming from with the 90# breaker - the problem was the overhang of the house is not quite 3ft from the top of the concrete block. When I rented a 90#er I had a hell of a time trying to get in there and work it. Gave up after an hour when it drove itself in and couldn't get the chiesel out :blink:

I went out today to price demo hammers and ran into my friend/cabinet maker who works at the HD. Asked for an idea of price - next thing I know he goes out back and returns with this unit.

5 years old recently fully serviced - tossed in 5 chiesels and a pair of headphones - $550.00 out the door. To me it was a good deal even for used. If it last the job I will be pleased.

I have time to "chip away" at it now so if it takes a few hours each night for the next two weeks then all is good. It kinda got dirty from testing it out here - it was squeeky clean at the purchase .

What do you think? Good deal for this used demo hammer?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

i have the newer version of that. It did approx 15' strip of a concrete pad to run new drains for addition of bathroom. Worked well. You will use this much more than a 90# breaker. Good job. The chisels are about 60 a piece anyhow.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have burned through way to many Bosch hammers to give you an unbiased opinion, but for the money you got a good deal.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

hey killer. Hilti is coming out with a TE 1000 something, should be out next month. My rep is going to demo this upcoming week. I am the first to check it here. You have all Hilti also, right?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

XanadooLTD said:


> hey killer. Hilti is coming out with a TE 1000 something, should be out next month. My rep is going to demo this upcoming week. I am the first to check it here. You have all Hilti also, right?


I have a lot of it,but not all my tools are Hilti, my bandsaw is a Porter Cable and I have a Milwaukee Hole Hawg, as well as a Snap On mini impact driver, but I no longer work in construction, so a lot of my stuff sits in my garage now.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> 5 years old recently fully serviced - tossed in 5 chiesels and a pair of headphones - $550.00 out the door. To me it was a good deal even for used. If it last the job I will be pleased.


Thats a pretty solid price, although used demo hammers typically are pretty tired by the time they flip em. A good friend of mine worked tool rental at Home Depot for 3 years and when I asked about buying used tools he said "yeah some of the deals here are alright just steer clear of the hammer drills and chippers they are pretty baffed by the time we sell em off"

Little chippers are much more versitile then big hammers, but for thoes stairs it could be a really slow job. I really get the feeling that this "project" was an excuse to allow your significant other to allow the purchase of a demo hammer....like my $700 birdhouse.



> Hilti is coming out with a TE 1000 something


I'l have to check that out, sometimes I miss using hammers until I remind myself that the thrill wears off in about 5 minutes.



> I have a lot of it,but not all my tools are Hilti, my bandsaw is a Porter Cable and I have a Milwaukee Hole Hawg, as well as a Snap On mini impact driver, but I no longer work in construction, so a lot of my stuff sits in my garage now.


Sounds like the only ones that arn't hilti are ones hilti doesn't make lol.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I have a lot of it,but not all my tools are Hilti, my bandsaw is a Porter Cable and I have a Milwaukee Hole Hawg, as well as a Snap On mini impact driver, but I no longer work in construction, so a lot of my stuff sits in my garage now.


sorry to hear that. retired? Congratulations.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

XanadooLTD said:


> sorry to hear that. retired? Congratulations.


No, got tired of the sitting at home from lack of work and took a job as a fabricator at a chemical plant.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

good move.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> How is a 90lb jackhammer too big?:blink: Am I missing something?


I agree that's the way to go for flat work, or a 60lb.'er for the unmanly. I was referring to horizontal work.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Just for future reference, some of you guys might consider an air drill....it is like a 30lb hammer...some with a short handle, and after you punch a hole, you put in a bull pin or drift and hit it. Breaks concrete quickly in a tight area.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

rustyjames said:


> SDS drives are typically used for little stuff. For horizontal work a Bosch breaker spline drive (or equivalent) will work, but an air supplied chipping gun would be better.



true but nobody mentioned SDS... he mentioned SDS-max which in my opinion is better than spline. Also the 905 has many other competitors like the new DeWalt from tools of trade review that out-chipped everything in its class and everything in the class above it. this would make short work of your concrete


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, the demohammer done it's job and had no issues. Me is a happy camper. I logged the hours it took - 18.5 hours spread out over time.

I got a good mound of chips so i will bury it all once we do the weeping tile around our house. The larger chunks got hauled away by a friend.

Definately impressed with the tool. Now it can sit on the shelf till the next use comes along. :clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> true but nobody mentioned SDS... he mentioned SDS-max which in my opinion is better than spline.


How so? Lighter bits move faster and hit harder, yet can't take serious whoopin without bending like crazy. Would the SDS/SDSMAX/SPLINE/HEX not be relative to the power of the hammer?



> ...some with a short handle, and after you punch a hole, you put in a bull pin or drift and hit it. Breaks concrete quickly in a tight area.


Never knew that tip thanks!



> 18.5 hours spread out over time.


Congrats, lemme guess it was fun for the first 10 minutes?


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Congrats, lemme guess it was fun for the first 10 minutes?


Ha ha - yep.

Actually it really didn't bother me to much. I was stoked when the last bit of concrete came out. The wife is pleased - so I would assume that's all that matters.

Jobs done - saved a bunch on rentals/paying my guys to help out - no pressure getting it out of there. And mostly, I now have the tool, so it worked out nicely.


----------

